# UK Husband-American Wife Greencard



## EllieC (May 19, 2008)

I am American and recently returned to the US. My husband is working overseas and is a UK Citizen, Australian resident. We have a child, 13 years old. I am planning to apply for a green card for him and am desperately trying to find some info about a few things ( I have read everything I can on the US Immigration website) 1) how long can I expect it to take before he can come over here... or 2) can he come here before we apply and stay while in the process 3) if I apply to sponsor him and a company is interested in hiring him before the GC is approved, is the application mucked up for the company - IOW; should we wait and see if a company wants him first ( he is very experienced in multi-unit restaurant operations and there is some interest in his skills) and then apply with a job possibility or certainty?

Any/all comments appreciated.

Ellie


----------



## britthruandthru (Mar 16, 2010)

*UK citizen Married to a US Citizen*



EllieC said:


> I am American and recently returned to the US. My husband is working overseas and is a UK Citizen, Australian resident. We have a child, 13 years old. I am planning to apply for a green card for him and am desperately trying to find some info about a few things ( I have read everything I can on the US Immigration website) 1) how long can I expect it to take before he can come over here... or 2) can he come here before we apply and stay while in the process 3) if I apply to sponsor him and a company is interested in hiring him before the GC is approved, is the application mucked up for the company - IOW; should we wait and see if a company wants him first ( he is very experienced in multi-unit restaurant operations and there is some interest in his skills) and then apply with a job possibility or certainty?
> 
> Any/all comments appreciated.
> 
> Ellie


Hello,
I am a uk citizen married to a US citizen. to join your other half in US 
{simplified Version)
the US side has to: 
First fill out the I=130 (Petition for Alien to join you) costs $330 then after it has been lodged your husband can visit on a Visa Waiver . The US side has to prove they can support you ($400) but you can also keep track online of your application...it can take a while!
Expect US Immigration to ask difficult questions  if visiting on the Waiver Programme and married to a US citizen. Make sure he can prove that he will be returning home and is not going to stay there illegally (rent book/ house lease agreement bills etc)
You are allowed up to 10 weeks each visit and can come and go until your
Green Card is granted.
(the UK side has to have an interview at US Embassy and medical..usually..oh and Pay..before you get a Green Card) (you can see an example of this on Utube)
When your Green Card is granted you can move to the US and after a couple of years become a US citizen..... if you want to.
British people always stay British and should keep their passports up to date even if they also become US Citizens.
If there are complications get the US side to visit an Immigration Advisor (pay again) because it can be complicated .

:clap2:lane:


----------



## EllieC (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks so much...*



britthruandthru said:


> Hello,
> I am a uk citizen married to a US citizen. to join your other half in US
> {simplified Version)
> the US side has to:
> ...


Thank you so much for this detailed explanation of how the system works in reality. You have been very helpful. When you say the application can "take a while" I hear stories of it taking years for relatives but have not heard anyone speak about a spouse/parent application - any insight? Thanks again.


----------

